# par la présente / par les présentes



## keumar83

Bonjour,

Y-a-t-il une nuance entre ces 2 expressions ou sont-elles équivalentes ? "par les présentes" imlique qu'il y a plusieurs pages dans le document en question ou pas du tout ?

Merci


----------



## quinoa

Pas de différence = par cette lettre, par ce texte


----------



## Maître Capello

Si, il y a bien une différence…

_Par la présente_ = par la présente *lettre*

_Par les présentes_ = par les présentes *dispositions* ou *clauses* (dans un texte juridique)


----------



## keumar83

Ok, merci Maître Capello


----------



## sinstruire

Maître Capello,

Si c'est sur un certificat de réussite, serait-il plus correcte d'utiliser 'par la présente' au lieu de 'les présentes'?

Merci



Maître Capello said:


> Si, il y a bien une différence…
> 
> _Par la présente_ = par la présente *lettre*
> 
> _Par les présentes_ = par les présentes *dispositions* ou *clauses* (dans un texte juridique)


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour employer le pluriel, il faut qu'il y ait pluralité. Si on ne parle que d'une seule chose, le singulier est obligatoire: _Par la présente_…


----------



## sinstruire

Merci Maître.

J'ai du mal à determiner s'il y pluralité sur un certificat de réussite dont le texte est simplement ce qui suit:

"Certificat de réussite

Il est par les présentes certifié que  



Untel



a complété le cours"


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme il s'agit d'*un* certificat, il faut le singulier.

Remarque: Le féminin se justifie par le fait que l'on sous-entend _attestation, pièce_ (au sens juridique du terme).


----------



## sinstruire

Très bien!

Je vous remercie inifiniment, Maître.


----------



## ayoa18

Dans un contrat de location, j'ai "Les Parties aux présentes, en contrepartie des prestations réciproques énoncées ci-après, conviennent par les présentes ce qui suit:..."
Je suis en train de traduire cette phrase, mais j'au du mal à comprendre "les parties *aux présentes*". Qu'est-ce que "présentes" siginfient ici?


----------



## keumar83

Cela signifie "les parties au présent contrat de location".


----------



## CapnPrep

Maître Capello said:


> Pour employer le pluriel, il faut qu'il y ait pluralité. Si on ne parle que d'une seule chose, le singulier est obligatoire: _Par la présente_…


L'emploi du pluriel collectif _des lettres_ pour faire référence à un seul document écrit remonte à très loin, et je pense que l'expression _les présentes_ évoque (volontairement ou non) ce vieil usage. 

Pour le TLF, _la présente_ veut dire « La présente lettre » tandis que _les présentes_ appartient au langage juridique et signifie « Les présentes dispositions, les présentes clauses, le présent acte ». Le Petit Robert ne distingue pas le singulier et le pluriel : « Comm. _Par les présentes, par la présente_ : par cette lettre, ce texte ».


----------



## Roméo31

> ♦ _Les présentes._ _
> Vx._ Synon. de _lettres patentes _(v. _patent_). _Nous,  Christian IV, par la grâce de Dieu roi de Danemark et de Norvège, avons  confié par les présentes à son excellence le comte Struensée, premier  ministre et président du Conseil, le sceau de l'État _(Scribe,_Bertrand,_1833, i, 1, p.122).
> _Mod._ [Dans un texte constit. ou jur.] Les présentes dispositions, les présentes clauses, le présent acte. _M.  Dreyfus et la maison J. Mérian-Forcart s'associent par ces présentes  pour la construction et l'exploitation d'une filature de coton... _(_Sté R. Dreyfus,_1862ds _Doc. hist. contemp., _p.31):
> 8. ... nos gouvernements respectifs (...) ont adopté la présente charte des Nations Unies et établissent par les *présentes *une organisation internationale qui prendra le nom de Nations Unies. _Charte Nations Unies,_1946, p.62.
> (source : TLFi)



Donc ici : comme l'écrit Keumar83, cela signifie "par les parties (preneur et bailleur) au présent/à ce contrat de location".


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> L'emploi du pluriel collectif _des lettres_ pour faire référence à un seul document écrit remonte à très loin, et je pense que l'expression _les présentes_ évoque (volontairement ou non) ce vieil usage.


Le pluriel était effectivement en usage à l'époque, mais de nos jours il  n'est plus guère employé que dans un contexte juridique. Je n'ai jamais  rencontré que le singulier dans la correspondance commerciale par exemple…


----------



## Roméo31

En effet, "vx" signifie "vieux", et la citation du TLFi date de 1833 !


----------



## CapnPrep

Roméo31 said:


> En effet, "vx" signifie "vieux", et la citation du TLFi date de 1833 !


Une partie seulement de la définition porte l'indicateur « _Vx._ » ; l'autre partie est marquée « _Mod_[_erne_] ».


----------



## Roméo31

Je sais !!!


----------



## CapnPrep

Mais personne n'a parlé de lettres patentes dans ce fil. Quel est donc le sens de votre remarque ?


----------



## Roméo31

Tout simplement, donner tous les sens de "les présentes" !


----------

